# vis report?



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

anybody hit the water this week, hoping to make a trip out wondering what it looked like 10-15 miles out


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Very clear on bottom. Some murk at the surface. Cuts down on the lifght some but still quite clear for shooting
Too clear actually for what i like


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

A bit dim on the bottom (200') and cool (low 70s) where I was on Thursday and Friday. Vis was 60+ feet.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

lulu was around 40', navy tug was 80'


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies looking forward to tomorrow


----------

